# Outback Scare



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, midnight last night I'm getting ready to lie down in bed. Just as I sat down I heard screeching metal noises, like two cars side swiping each other. I asked my wife if she heard it and she said it sounded like thunder. So, she gets up to get a glass of water and notices a headlight in the back kitchen window. She looks out and screams "there is a truck in the back yard!".

We call 911 and it takes about 17 mintes for the sherriff to arrive. Meanwhile we're thinking someone is hitching up to our camper...but then I think how could they...we're completely fenced in with a 5' fence and we park directly in front of the gate.

So, cop arrives and I head outside. A F-250 has come through the back woods, through my neighbors fence, through his yard, and through the side of my yard in the back, where it's all wooded mind you. Truck is still in drive, lights on, door open, and there is wallet and flashlight near my gate. The F-250 has a trailer full of lawn mower tools and garden equipment.

Today I assessed the damage. Whoever it was (he ran on foot somewhere) drove through the yard of a vacant hose behind our subdivision, through a row of trees, into our subdivision via my neighbors fenced in yard, and then into my yard where my 5' fence was so tangled on his truck he couldn't go any further. Needless to say a 300' span of my 5' fence was dragged over top of some of our trees, ripped posts out of the ground, and this all happened within a few feet of the Outback. The fence he dragged came within a few feet of the Outback so if he kept going it was next to be damaged.

I'm so glad the guy didn't hit the camper or the propane tanks. We're safe, just have to wait and see who the guy is, why he did it, and how or fence and trees get replaced.

I'll post pics when they get developed so you can see the mess.

I've only owned the Outback 3 weeks...someone was looking out for us!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank GOD everyone is OK and nothing went BOOM!! I know the damage won't be easy to repair, but things can be replaced. 
At least the Outback is safe.























Best of luck with the restoration.









Dreamtimers


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

What a strange thing to do. To leave walet and keys behind too - really weird.

I wonder what the explanation is for this one!

BBB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sign no papers -- take plenty of pictures -- get the police report -- take more pictures -- did I mention taking pictures -- call your home owners insurance company immediatley...

your good lawyer and the truck owners insurance company should not only get you a new fence but after the pain and suffering caused by the traumatic incident a new deck and pool in the backyard plus 40,000 in compensation should just about cover it...







(your wife is now suddenly afraid to go into the backyard and may need years of therapy to overcome)









But make sure you file before your neighbor does -- not sure what state your in -- but hopefully he has more then minimal state liability requirements...

sounds like whoever was driving the vehicle stole it and tried to fled the scene -- since he was having difficulty driving most probably was a kid -- anyway though -- the truck owners insurance comapny will be responsible for damges... his insurance company though will do everything they can to minimize what they do to restore -- thats why it important for your insurance company to get an adjuster out there to your site to come up with good figures for you...

PS -- oh yeah -- glad your not hurt!!









Dont feel so bad about the 17 minutes -- In San Antonio its so bad that the joke at work is dial 911, then call Dominos -- 9 out of 10 times Dominos beats the cops...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your scary night.
Just glad none of your family was injured.
And that the Outback was not harmed also.
Someone was watching over last night.

Don


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Glad no one was hurt. Anyone want to bet that alcohol was involved and probably was someone underage?

I don't know how insurance works in the U.S. but I hope it all gets straightened out!

... Carolyn


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_First off glad noone was hurt.







That's the main thing. Good advice to take pictures and lots of them. You know the pain about all that isn't just that things got messed up and will I'm sure get paid for but the TIME that is wasted messing with getting everything back to normal. Good luck......_


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sounds like somebody was thiefing on everones garden sheds and drive thru their yards as a getaway








glad you guys are okay and that nobody got hurt. home owners policy will take care of your fence.

darrel


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.bkcfamily.com/fence-wreck-07152005/pics.htm

here are some pics of what the idiot did. highway patrol visited the owners house and he played it off like he didn't know what happened. Looks like if I don't get what I want an attorney will be involved.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

That would be my guess, that alchohal was involved. What an idiot, leaving his wallet. I wonder if he will make americas dummest crooks show?


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is ok and the Outback did not recieve any damage. Not to make light of the subject but now my be a good time to get the mower or weedeater out and get those hard to reach areas on the fence line that way you can say something good came out of it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great story and pics!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! That had to have been a frightening sound. Glad to hear that no one was hurt.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sheeezzzeee! What a moron! Did you at least get the opportunity to seek revenge and put a few .357 rounds thru his F-250 before cops arrived? Sad part is that this guy will be back out on the streets in 6 months or less. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Too bad you did not have a nice single strand of 10,000 volts for an electric fence. It would not have killed him but he would remember it happened.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, some event. Here in NY our fence posts are 36" deep with concrete, so they would still be in the ground. Good thing it wasn't daytime with kids at the play house thingy.

too many boneheads in this world.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Two words - "Block Wall"









On a side note, aint you the lucky dog with all that land back there! Must be great. I live in the Los Angeles area and by our standards you're a rancher!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

> I wonder what the explanation is for this one!


Methinks the driver conspired with his buddy Jack Daniels on this one. Good thing no one was hurt!

Kevin P.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Perhaps he misunderstood the judge when he was sentenced to the defensive driving school for a speeding violation.

OK, that was sad I admit.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This has to be the strangest Outback story yet. I hope ther was enough $$ in his wallet to pay for all the damages









I'm glad no one was hurt and the Outback was not damaged. I suggest that you go camping while the insurance reapirs the damage. This way when you come back it is all done.









Thor


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, now that I've heard the wild story, seen the pictures, and know that no one was hurt, I only have one thing to say...

COOL!!!


----------

